# One Touch Gold Question



## Greg Rempe (May 16, 2005)

To those of you that have one of these grills...should it come with the indirect charcoal baskets??  My neighbor just ordered one from Amazon and told me that he had to order them seperately...is this the case or not???


----------



## Finney (May 17, 2005)

Charcoal baskets are seperate, but only about $12.  And work very well.


----------



## Finney (May 17, 2005)

You don't NEED them, but they come in handy.


----------



## Rob D. (May 17, 2005)

I think they're only included in the platinum and the performer...

Rob


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2005)

Rob D. said:
			
		

> I think they're only included in the platinum and the performer...
> 
> Rob


I think you're right.  When I was looking to buy a kettle, I looked at the options I wanted to add to the gold model..Storing lid, baskets, utensil hooks, hinged grate, table...The Platinum had all that but the downside was I had to wait about 10 days for it.  Got a blue one.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys!! :!:  =D>


----------

